# Huron river steelhead



## DDogg (Apr 19, 2013)

I was just wondering if the Huron river gets much of a steelhead run looks like you could fish out of a boat in the lower part thanks for any help.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe a handful of strays... They usually return to the rivers they were stocked in, and vermilion is the farthest west trib they stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

They do run up the huron but not as many and its really hit or miss. Ive talked with people who have caught them out at the end of the pier too.


----------

